# Contract Print size - What is required



## C.C.R. (May 19, 2006)

As you already figured out, your "engineer/****" needs to take a flying f#$%.
BTW the 2006 Book actually gives you a sample contract(I haven't had a chance to look at the 2007 book). But either way, your'e right they're wrong. :thumbsup:


----------

